# Bringing your Tees to market...



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

What elements are essential to finishing your tee and selling it...
IE: Custom Label tag on the inside of the neck of the Tee, hanging tangs, size tags, fold and bag, on hangers ect.

What things must your T Shirt contain in order to sell them and be taken seriously and most importantly turn a profit, even if minimal...


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I think you need good quality shirts, good quality printing methods & of course good designs.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you selling to stores or direct to the customer?

For stores, they will tell you what they need on the shirts.

For customers, a neck label is enough. There's really no point in including a hang tag unless the shirt will be sold in a store (although some people do this anyway for branding purposes).


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

mrad said:


> I think you need good quality shirts, good quality printing methods & of course good designs.


 
this post by Cortney makes sense.  


In some situations, buyers look at the samples without any tags or other add-on labels before they Purchase. 

One of The reason why t-shirt makers/designers dont label it off the bat is to offer the private lable option to buyers. This is a good selling point also, if you dont mind others buying and selling your stuff under their own label.


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Are you selling to stores or direct to the customer?
> 
> For stores, they will tell you what they need on the shirts.
> 
> For customers, a neck label is enough. There's really no point in including a hang tag unless the shirt will be sold in a store (although some people do this anyway for branding purposes).


I plan on selling directly to the customer mainly, but I would also like to sell some of the local stores in my area, small stores in the nearby mall, that caters to my target market. I want to keep my cost's down since I am just starting out, but I thought adding a hanging tag to my shirts would provide branding and since that I am not just selling t-shirts to make a quick buck...


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> this post by Cortney makes sense.
> 
> 
> In some situations, buyers look at the samples without any tags or other add-on labels before they Purchase.
> ...


I never even thought about private labeling, but I do have designs, that I wouldn't buyers selling under their own label. A may not seem like much, but you just provided me with another angle to pursue.


----------

